# Setting up Tiny-Tac - finding firing sequence for 91 25hp Johnson



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

With the induction wire wrapped around a single spark plug wire
the setting should be once per rev for a 2 cylinder 2 stroke.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice! That was easy..
Thanks Brett!


----------

